
A Solution in Search of a Problem - weinzierl
https://blog.plover.com/lang/letter-c.html
======
weinzierl
> what if I were to start writing the English letter ‘C’ in two forms, to
> distinguish its two pronunçiations? Speçifically, when ‘C’ gets the soft /s/
> sound, we'll write it with a çedilla, and when it gets the hard /k/ sound
> we'll write it as usual.

catalog

catalogue

pronunçiations

speçifically

çedilla

çircular

clearançe

maçe

preçious

oçean

These are all examples from the article. Do you notice the pattern?

If you ever learned a romance language it will be obvious because you probably
learned it as rule, and while the rule is not as pronounced in English it
still works a lot of times.No cedilla needed in my opinion.

